# Pine straw for bedding



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't understand what pine straw is - is it the needles?

And does the stable smell fabulous?!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

yea, its the dried baled needles. and heck yea it smells awesome  the horses get to stepping on it and crush the needles and it just smells even better. i had it in my truck overnight, and when i opened the door int he morning it was like getting hit in the face with a sunrise in the woods. lol

the only down sides ive heard about are that its not really absorbent (but i have the sand bottoms) and that it catches fire easily from the oils.....but we have a very strict no smoking..no fires rule around the barn, like most barns lol

i actually really like it lol


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

^^^ The 2 downsides are that it really isn't absorbant and it will indeed burn extremely easily and fast.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Bedding is bedding and as long it's mold free and it's cheap, I'd use it. It won't take too long in the stall before it isn't dry as a bone anymore, anyway. =b
I've heard of pine straw as acceptable bedding, btw.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I like it I think, and another plus, the property they were at for they're vacation is all pine trees, so when the stuff we have runs out, I can collect, dry and bag my own. Free bedding 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

No SMOKING or BURNING CANDLES in or NEAR your BARN---UNDERSTAND?!?!?
=b


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes corporal  understood. We already have a strict no open flame, no smoking in the barn rule. But boy does it Smell Christmasy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

